# Overhyped Games That Didn't Meet Your Expectations



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 30, 2013)

What are some games that was hyped up or games you were excited for but when you played them you were disappointed and it didn't leave up to the hype you set up or the hype the gaming media has set up?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2013)

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2013)

Battlefield 3, it fell short of how awesome Battlefield 2 and BF 2142 were.   

Skyrim was another game that disappointed.  While it was better than Oblivion I felt that it was lacking in many ways when compared to Morrowind.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2013)

The Uncharted Series, Not bad but ehhhh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The Uncharted Series, Not bad but ehhhh.



I agree, good games but not masterpieces or great... People tend to overrated this series. No idea why 

Also I am going to add Resident Evil 6.. that game was so overhyped lol... piece of garbage...


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite.  It wasn't the game that they seemed to be marketing, and I thought that the plot twist was kinda obvious about 1/4 of the way through the game.  Some of the mechanics that I was looking forward to were either mishandled or absent in the final product, and the end battle didn't even feel like the end battle, with the game ending incredibly anti-climatically and without the major boss battle that we were led to believe was slowly building to a climax throughout the game play experience.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2013)

Aliens colonial marines


martryn said:


> Bioshock Infinite.  It wasn't the game that they  seemed to be marketing, and I thought that the plot twist was kinda  obvious about 1/4 of the way through the game.  Some of the mechanics  that I was looking forward to were either mishandled or absent in the  final product, and the end battle didn't even feel like the end battle,  with the game ending incredibly anti-climatically and without the major  boss battle that we were led to believe was slowly building to a climax  throughout the game play experience.



yeah I vvas expecting a boss battle vvith the bird, never got it


----------



## Reyes (Jul 30, 2013)

Persona 3 for me.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 30, 2013)

Mass Effect 3. I still liked it, but there were a lot of times I felt it fell short compared to the other two games, and not just the ending.

-Many of your squad from ME2 being shunted to periphery side characters, (Though Citadel did fix that somewhat)

-Plot inconsistencies (Why did the Reapers wait until the end of the game to capture the Citadel)

-Lots of railroading

-Cerberus being shoehorned from morally ambiguous to cartoonish Saturday morning villains

-Liara being a writer's pet

-Having the best character in the game be Day-1 DLC


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> -Plot inconsistencies (Why did the Reapers wait until the end of the game to capture the Citadel)


 They didn't know about the Crucible till The Illusive man told them, and that he told them the Citadel was the key.





> -Cerberus being shoehorned from morally ambiguous to cartoonish Saturday morning villains


They Were never Morally Ambiguous


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Final fantasy 13 and skyward sword.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2013)

mgs4
ff13
ni no kuni


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

Crysis. It had good graphics alright, everything else was a chore.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 30, 2013)

Many many MANY games! I don't even try to get my hopes up anymore! 

Selected "favorites":
Crysis (could possibly be extended to "basically every modern FPS")
Diablo III
Dragon Age 2
Star Wars The Old Republic
Every game I've played from Obsidian Entertainment
Every Final Fantasy game past X
Every Assassin's Creed game
The Xbox Triforce: Mass Effect 2, Gears of War  and any Halo game



Malvingt2 said:


> Also I am going to add Resident Evil 7.. that game was so overhyped lol... piece of garbage...



You mean 6? I don't recall that one being hyped much more than in name, partly due to the lackluster 5th instalment.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

I might get some flak for this, but Dark Souls. I absolutely loved Demons Soul's and preordered Dark Souls and awaited the day till it came. I thoroughly enjoyed the game and played through the game several times, but I never liked it as much as Demons Soul's and I haven't played Dark Soul's for about a year now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Many many MANY games! I don't even try to get my hopes up anymore!
> 
> Selected "favorites":
> Crysis (could possibly be extended to "basically every modern FPS")
> ...



Yeah 6... I jumped the gun there. No the hyped was there. Leon+Ada+Zombies  the hyped was to the max... until the famous demo and short after the game


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 30, 2013)

Skyrim.
Dead Space 3.
Battlefield 3.
Mass Effect 3.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 30, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What are some games that was hyped up or games you were excited for but when you played them you were disappointed and it didn't leave up to the hype you set up *or the hype the gaming media has set up?*



If we go by this, might as well mention every single big blockbuster game released ever.

Personal expectations, that's a different thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2013)

Probably 80% of AAA games from the past 6-7 years.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 31, 2013)

Modern Warfare 2. Cod4 is one of my favorite games of all time, it's sequel was an attempt by Activision to find out just how much they could get away with.

With the benefit of hindsight, the entire Mass Effect series. There are some serious problems plaguing the story from start to finish.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 31, 2013)

Diablo 3

Duke Nukem forever - didnt actually get it, but that was mainly due to money issues for a new game at the time. By the time i was ready to purchase, ect word was already out about how terrible it was. So that was a lucky miss for me. Cant say the same for D3..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Modern Warfare 2 - I played one and I was really excited and it just seemed to get silly. 

Super Mario Paper - the game was supposed to be Mario RPG like...not at all. 


The Uncharted Series - It's good, but it's not what everyone made it out to be. Maybe it's because I played Tomb Raider first?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

^ I grew up playing the original Tomb Raiders, I still think Uncharted is better and one of the best series from last gen. Though alot of people did make the second game look like the second coming of Christ and the 3rd game had a ridiculous amount of hype.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> ^ I grew up playing the original Tomb Raiders, I still think Uncharted is better and one of the best series from last gen. Though alot of people did make the second game look like the second coming of Christ and the 3rd game had a ridiculous amount of hype.



The 2013 Tomb Raider reboot just has better mechanics and it makes better use of the quest items in the game. Everything has a story and you get more EXP for completing sets and revealing their stories.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh you are talking about the new Tomb Raider, I really didn't care for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Oh you are talking about the new Tomb Raider, I really didn't care for it.



I had a lot of fun with it, I got way too bad ass with the combat though. I was fighting people in large groups and just meleeing my way through all these things and the like. It wasn't a deep game but it was solid.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

Reminds me of Killzone 2, I just pulled out the knife and I managed to beat the first few stages knife only on the hardest difficulty and that's not a easy game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Reminds me of Killzone 2, I just pulled out the knife and I managed to beat the first few stages knife only on the hardest difficulty and that's not a easy game.



The shitty thing was she can't do melee until like a quarter of the way through the game. But when you get it you're a beast. I was clobbering dudes and knocking people off ledges. 


At the part near the end with the Oni fought that whole long sequence without dying and that was when my dad said "Goddamn she's a bad ass" I didn't even know he was behind me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

Metroid: Other M.


----------



## martryn (Jul 31, 2013)

Diablo 3.  Game play was pretty solid.  Constant reliance on an internet connection for solo play was not.  I kept losing interest in the no-respawn mode when I'd get booted from my server and end up with a dead character.  

Star Wars: The Old Republic.  Was super excited for a Star Wars MMO that was centered around my favorite Star Wars video games.  Ended up being another WoW clone in terms of most game mechanics, with the strong point of the game being the individual stories.  Kinda not the point in an MMO.  

Red Dead Redemption.  I played this for a bit, but it's just another Grand Theft Auto game, except without cars.

LA Noire.  Again, felt like another GTA game.  The aspects that could have been interesting, solving these various cases, ended up not being exciting at all.  A lot of the game became point-and-click.  And then there would be some shootout where you'd kill half a dozen or more people for whatever reason like that's just completely cool to do.  Killed the immersion and believability in the game.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2013)

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3:* this game is ass
*GTA TLAD:* playing as redneck bikers isn't exactly what I want in GTA
*Red Dead Redemption:* game made me miss the city and cars of GTA
*Oblivion:* playing Skyrim before Oblivion wasn't helping much
*Batman Arkham City:* quickly lost interest
*AC1:* Alta?r's a douche, Desmond is a looney
*Heavy Rain:* it's actually...not much of a game
*Bioshock Infinite:* campaign was too short for a single player only game + wasn't as impressive as people made it out to be


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

> Red Dead Redemption. I played this for a bit, but it's just another Grand Theft Auto game, except without cars.



I don't see whats so Grand Theft Auto about it, I never even heard of anyone comparing it too GTA other then it being a Rockstar game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2013)

^

Aside from being a sandbox game, it's almost completely distinct from a GTA.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 31, 2013)

Gears of War Judegement :/....

While it wasn't overally hyped I hyped it up myself.... Then I saw how the campaign is structured..... Multiplayer is good... Just overall the games wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

Uncharted 3
God of War 3
Saint's Row 3
Mass Effect 3

The last year has been disappointing as far as threequels go


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 31, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 4

I'm not sure what was I expecting seeing as MGS has always been convoluted dribble, but a lot of the people whose take usually align with me told me it was excellent and shit and well... It wasn't.

The Mass Effect is also a good candidate for this, but that series grew off me over the time rather than disappoint me immediately, with the exception of Mass Effect 3 which sucked from the get go.

Those are all the good examples I can think of


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 31, 2013)

martryn said:


> LA Noire.  Again, felt like another GTA game.  The aspects that could have been interesting, solving these various cases, ended up not being exciting at all.  A lot of the game became point-and-click.  And then there would be some shootout where you'd kill half a dozen or more people for whatever reason like that's just completely cool to do.  Killed the immersion and believability in the game.



Err, I wouldn't really say GTA game. I mean yeah it's kinda open world (I guess, it's pretty linear), but besides that they don't share any real characteristic I can think of besides obvious stuff (Mafioso themes and scenarios, gunshooting, etc). L.A. Noire was more about the interrogation and the investigation. I wouldn't really call myself a fan since the game got quite boring after a while, but calling it GTA-like is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 31, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Gears of War Judegement :/....
> 
> While it wasn't overally hyped I hyped it up myself.... Then I saw how the campaign is structured..... Multiplayer is good... Just overall the games wasn't as good as I thought it would be.



Definitely the most recent one. Lots of plot inconsistencies, campaign was boring and uninspired, most of the new characters sucked, and the multiplayer was shit compared to 3. Four maps on ship day? Are you kidding me? Plus they got rid of the whole Humans vs Locust thing. I mean that just didn't make any sense whatsoever. There's plenty of other things I could say, but I think you get my point.

Fuckin shitty ass cash grab that game was.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2013)

GTA IV
Mass Effect 3
New Tomb Raider
The Last of Us - Good game but reviews really gave this the blowjob.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Mael said:


> GTA IV
> Mass Effect 3
> New Tomb Raider
> The Last of Us



GTA 4 pissed me off so bad.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2013)

why GTA IV?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> why GTA IV?



Because San Andreas was so fun and amazing and had so much interesting shit and they took a lot of that out under the guise of realism and trying to be a serious game. That was the first time they did something not for the sake of fun but for the sake of making themselves into a respectable title. Which is stupid.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree.  San Andreas kept the silliness, the humor, and the actual gameplay actually fun.  GTA IV was just really frustrating and frankly I didn't find the actual fucking around to be any bit fun.  It became even more repetitive and boring.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2013)

My list isn't very big because I usually tend not to overhype games. There are a couple that I let myself get really excited for though, only for it to be a let down.

*MAG*: Never actually bought this one really, but I didn't really need to. MAG's entire selling point was "we're gonna have a buttload of people playing in the same gaming session at once. It turned out to be a half-truth. They did manage to get the promised buttload of people, but apparently each stage cuts them into 4 sections, essentially keeping the average 32v32 player matches. It was too good to be true.

*Sonic Generations*: Now, don't get me wrong, I will suck on the massive shlong of Generations all day long. It is the game where the hedgehog engine was finally perfected, the new VAs were settling into their roles, and OOOOOH GOOD, the nostalgia. That said, the game's much too short, the 30 fps was disappointing and classic Sonic suffered from some type of odd button lag. Great game, but outside a few extras, not much staying power.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 31, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Definitely the most recent one. Lots of plot inconsistencies, campaign was boring and uninspired, most of the new characters sucked, and the multiplayer was shit compared to 3. Four maps on ship day? Are you kidding me? Plus they got rid of the whole Humans vs Locust thing. I mean that just didn't make any sense whatsoever. There's plenty of other things I could say, but I think you get my point.
> Fukin shitty ass cash grab that game was.



I Pre-Ordered the game too :/. 
Like you said it felt bland and souless. It clearly isn't the same without Cliffy B. 
And the multiplayer.... 4 maps!? Just disgraceful. Felt more like an expansion then a full game. And I am in aggreance with my close friend when be says the franchise is done. The trilogy was great, I enjoyed it, no need to make anymore games like Judgement that make the franchise look like it ended on a bad note.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Spec ops the line: because mael


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 31, 2013)

*. All FPS games:* it's probably the most popular video game genre out there, I tried a lot of them and I hated / didn't like all of them.

*. Zelda Skyward Sword:* all I heard of before buying this game is crap like "the best zelda game ever!!" "the king slayer (referencing OOT)", I was so happy to try this "amazing" new zelda game that dethroned OOT but when I put my hands on it what do I find ? A linear, hand holding piece of shit with a story from a shitty anime full of cliches.

*. GTA 4:* this game is so blank and wrong compared to PS2 GTA it's not even funny... the characters are meh, the driving kinda sucks, the world feels boring and without a purpose and the stupid phone/friend system makes a person nauseous.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> *MAG*: Never actually bought this one really, but I didn't really need to. MAG's entire selling point was "we're gonna have a buttload of people playing in the same gaming session at once. It turned out to be a half-truth. They did manage to get the promised buttload of people, but apparently each stage cuts them into 4 sections, essentially keeping the average 32v32 player matches. It was too good to be true.
> .



Actually towards a end of a huge game, the defending side would fall back enough to get to 64 vs 64 territory on both sides. You really couldn't have a 128 vs 128 match without having a more humungous match, would would still make you feel isolated and not the 128 vs 128 experience. Also the balancing the spawns would be a nightmare.

Still the game was fun and had the best lag management for a game I have ever seen. Not once did I ever encounter a problem with my connection.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 31, 2013)

the gears of war series


----------



## shinjojin (Jul 31, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Probably 80% of AAA games from the past 6-7 years.




I feel the exact same way, man. -_-

I mean there were only a few that met my expectations in these past 3-4 years and most of them were either fighting games or Downloadable games like Double Dragon Neon.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2013)

Why the GTA 4 hate in this thread 

Am I the only one who massively enjoyed this game?


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

Haze? Anyone remember Haze? Yeah neither do I.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 1, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III
GTA 4

These seriously disappointed me and I traded them after beating them.


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2013)

You're better than me. i didn't even bother beating ac3


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Haze? Anyone remember Haze? Yeah neither do I.



I played it at a friend's house and suddenly WTF


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why the GTA 4 hate in this thread
> 
> Am I the only one who massively enjoyed this game?


It's the first GTA to be shittier than the previous entry.


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why the GTA 4 hate in this thread
> 
> Am I the only one who massively enjoyed this game?



I liked it way more than San Andreas but most reasons were personal(like the lead character looking like me )

I also found the shooting in GTA 4 more enjoyable than the one in San Andreas. Also I had better control over the cars, no idea what the reason was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> I liked it way more than San Andreas but most reasons were personal(like the lead character looking like me )
> 
> I also found the shooting in GTA 4 more enjoyable than the one in San Andreas. *Also I had better control over the cars, no idea what the reason was.*



Then something is fucking wrong with your copy. It was harder to drive the cars in that game than to drive real cars.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's the first GTA to be shittier than the previous entry.



You probably never played GTA Advance lol. People run faster than cars in that game 



Rios said:


> I liked it way more than San Andreas but most reasons were personal(like the lead character looking like me )
> 
> I also found the shooting in GTA 4 more enjoyable than the one in San Andreas. Also I had better control over the cars, no idea what the reason was.



I loved the more realistic approach and immersive new setting.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2013)

AC3
COD after 4
Dead or Alive 5
The latest SC game
Battlefield 3
Mass Effect 3 (You were nearly perfect!!)


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2013)

Every Call of Duty game. Ever.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 14, 2013)

Zelda Twilight Princess
Street Fighter 4
Ragnarok Online 2 
Every Bethesda game
Final Fantasy games after X
Smash Brothers Brawl

Biggest I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Marvel vs Capcom 3.

beyond horrible


----------



## Kage (Aug 14, 2013)

The new Tomb Raider.

I liked it but...meh.


----------



## Mako (Aug 14, 2013)

Assassins Creed 3
FF13
Saints Row 3


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 14, 2013)

*Street Fghter x Tekken:* had HUGE hype when it was first announced on E3. I mean, the two most notable fighting games clashing together into one? Holy shit. Then it actually released, and fuck was it messed up.

*Need for Speed Most Wanted:* This was a dumbed down version of the PS2 version of the game. Cops are way too dumb. I beat the game in about 6 hours. The whole finding cars around the city is dumb too.

*Halo series:* I will get a lot of hate for this, but I don't "feel" the game. After trying out Halo 3 for a couple of campaign levels I threw the disc away in the shelf forever banished in memory lane. It's no good reason actually, it's just that the game didn't get to me.

*Uncharted series:* not saying its a bad game, but it was no where near the amount of worship this game has been given. But the other Naughty Dog game, The Last of Us, was a true masterpiece as praised.

*Games that are movies in disguise:* it is simple, I want to play a game, not watch it. Heavy Rain was known for this, so I didn't actually buy it. But games like Asura's Wrath where I barely got any gameplay in comparison to the cutscenes, sheesh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 3.
> 
> beyond horrible



I'll agree with this.
The only thing it has to offer is online else it's shit.


----------

